# Wà dà wél



## Chiapas

Sorry mensen, hier ben ik terug:
Na maandenlang chatten bellen twee tieners elkaar op de telefoon en ontdekken dat zij allebei over hun naam en leeftijd hebben gelogen

_A: "Jij heet X, die naam had ik niet verwacht."
Zij giechelde verlegen en hij kon haar met moeitie horen zeggen: *"wà dà wél"  
*_
Ze spreekt het dialect van Zundert, West-Brabant. 
Ik dacht dat het "Wat dan wel" kon betekenen in de zin van: "welke naam had jij wel verwacht" maar dan mis ik een vraagteken, en die is er niet. En trouwens A gaat er niet op in en zegt verder:

_A:"Wat zeg je?"
B:"Ik ben niet bijna zeventien", zei ze, "Ik ben veertien."_ 

Iemand helpt?
Bedankt!


----------



## bibibiben

Ik ben geen kenner van het Zunderts dialect, maar als ik zo wat sites afstruin waarop Brabants dialect te vinden is, betekent 'wa da' gewoon 'wat'. 

Waarschijnlijk gaat het hier om een "redundant/expletief en versterkend gebruik van 'dat' bij voegwoorden en voornaamwoorden", aldus een document dat ik vond over Vlaamse dialecten. Omdat Brabantse dialecten op nogal wat punten overeenkomsten vertonen met sommige Vlaamse dialecten, is het geen wilde veronderstelling dat 'da' in 'wa da' inderdaad voor 'dat' staat, niet 'dan'. 'Wa da wel?' zou dan 'wat wel?' betekenen, wat dan weer staat voor 'wat had je wel verwacht?', zoals je ook zelf al vermoedde. Waarom het vraagteken ontbreekt, weet ik niet. Wellicht is het slordigheid?


----------



## Chiapas

Zeer duidelijk antwoord,
Bedankt!


----------



## Joannes

bibibiben said:


> Waarschijnlijk gaat het hier om een "redundant/expletief en versterkend gebruik van 'dat' bij voegwoorden en voornaamwoorden", aldus een document dat ik vond over Vlaamse dialecten. Omdat Brabantse dialecten op nogal wat punten overeenkomsten vertonen met sommige Vlaamse dialecten, is het geen wilde veronderstelling dat 'da' in 'wa da' inderdaad voor 'dat' staat, niet 'dan'. 'Wa da wel?' zou dan 'wat wel?' betekenen, wat dan weer staat voor 'wat had je wel verwacht?', zoals je ook zelf al vermoedde.



Die _dat _is niet zo redundant. Je kan het zien als een apart voegwoord in plaats van een ingesloten antecedent.

Bvb.:
Ik hoor niet wat dat ge zegt. (= Ik hoor niet wat je zegt.) (~ datgene wat...)
Vraagt hem waar dat 'm z'n sleutels heeft gelegd. (= Vraag hem waar hij zijn sleutels heeft gelegd.) (~ de plaats waar...)

Je krijgt zo'n _wat dat_ dus enkel wanneer er een bijzin gevormd wordt. Dat is hier niet het geval.

Ik zou ook eerder denken aan een afwijkende uitspraak van 'wat dan wel?', waarbij de /n/ misschien wegviel (of niet duidelijk hoorbaar was).


----------



## bibibiben

Toch is deze zin:
1. Ik hoor niet dat(gene) wat je zegt.

niet één op één gelijk te stellen aan:
2. Ik hoor niet wa(t) da(t) je zegt.

Ten eerste staat een expliciet antecedent altijd buiten de betrekkelijke bijzin en niet _in_ de betrekkelijke bijzin. De betrekkelijke bijzin luidt 'wat je zegt' in zin 1 en 'wa(t) da(t) je zegt' in zin 2.

Ten tweede kan een bindterm of relativum (zie voor deze term http://ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/14/05/03/08/03/body.html) alleen verwijzen naar één antecedent. Een ingesloten antecedent kan geëxpliciteerd worden, maar een geëxpliciteerd antecedent kan niet samen gaan met een ander antecedent waarop hetzelfde relativum betrekking heeft.

Met een ingesloten antecedent:
 3. Deze doos is wat ik nog heb.

Met een expliciet antecedent:
 4. Deze doos is dat(gene) wat ik nog heb.

Met een ander expliciet antecedent:
 5. Deze doos is alles wat ik nog heb.

De twee antecedenten gecombineerd:
 6. Deze doos is alles dat(gene)wat ik nog heb.

In dialecten in delen van Vlaanderen en Noord-Brabant is deze zin echter wél mogelijk:
 7. Dees doos is dan ook alles wa da’k nog heb. [http://stefanperceval.com/2008/04/12/dees-doos-is-alles-wa-dak-heb/]

Omdat de rol van antecedent in bovenstaande zin alleen weggelegd kan zijn voor 'alles', moet 'da' dus wel een andere functie hebben.

Er zijn tal van andere voorbeelden waarin 'da' of 'dat' wrikvast blijft staan ondanks de aanwezigheid van een antecedent, ook in combinatie met andere relativa. In België is het niet alleen in dialecten te horen, maar evenzeer in de zogeheten tussentaal:
8. Ja, Algemeen Nederlands echt goed praten, dat zou ik wel willen kunnen, maar niet dat ik dat zoveel nodig heb eerlijk gezegd _in de milieus waar dat_ ik in verkeer. [http://lib.ugent.be/fulltxt/RUG01/001/457/963/RUG01-001457963_2011_0001_AC.pdf]

Overigens is 'dat' als zogeheten expletieve (of redundante) complementeerder eveneens te vinden na voegwoorden, waarbij dus niet eens sprake kán zijn van een antecedent:
9. Dirk, kijk, terwijl dat deze afkoelen, kunnen wij al aan andere dieren beginnen denken. [http://lib.ugent.be/fulltxt/RUG01/001/891/647/RUG01-001891647_2012_0001_AC.pdf]

Interessant is nog wel de vraag of deze expletieve complementeerder ook in elliptische bijzinnen kan voorkomen. Daarvan reppen, voor zover ik heb kunnen nagaan, de naslagwerken en studies niet. Op http://www.vlaamswoordenboek.be/definities/toon/14224 ben ik een discussie tegengekomen waaruit ik opmaak dat het expletieve 'dat' kan voorkomen in zinnen zonder persoonsvorm. Als dat zo is, dan zie ik eerlijk gezegd geen beletsel meer voor het gebruik van expletieve complementeerders in elliptische bijzinnen.

De taalkundige Johan Taeldeman heeft, als een van de weinigen geloof ik, een uitgebreide studie verricht naar 'dat' als expletieve complementeerder in Belgische dialecten, maar helaas is deze niet online gezet. Wellicht is in die studie te vinden hoe het zit met het gebruik van expletieve complementeerders in elliptische bijzinnen?

Misschien ten overvloede: expletieve complementeerders worden niet gerekend tot de standaardtaal, maar zijn een regionaal verschijnsel en worden gezien als informeel. Zie ook http://ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/05/07/01/body.html (klik op 'opmerking').


----------



## Joannes

> In dialecten in delen van Vlaanderen en Noord-Brabant is deze zin echter wél mogelijk:
> 7. Dees doos is dan ook alles wa da’k nog heb.





> http://stefanperceval.com/2008/04/12/dees-doos-is-alles-wa-dak-heb/



Goed punt.




> Overigens is 'dat' als zogeheten expletieve (of redundante) complementeerder eveneens te vinden na voegwoorden, waarbij dus niet eens sprake kán zijn van een antecedent:
> 9. Dirk, kijk, terwijl dat deze afkoelen, kunnen wij al aan andere dieren beginnen denken.





> http://lib.ugent.be/fulltxt/RUG01/001/891/647/RUG01-001891647_2012_0001_AC.pdf


Toch niet helemaal redundant als je het mij vraagt, maar goed. (In die gevallen maakt het duidelijk dat we met een onderschikkende bijzin te maken hebben.)



> Interessant is nog wel de vraag of deze expletieve complementeerder ook in elliptische bijzinnen kan voorkomen. Daarvan reppen, voor zover ik heb kunnen nagaan, de naslagwerken en studies niet. Op http://www.vlaamswoordenboek.be/definities/toon/14224 ben ik een discussie tegengekomen waaruit ik opmaak dat het expletieve 'dat' kan voorkomen in zinnen zonder persoonsvorm. Als dat zo is, dan zie ik eerlijk gezegd geen beletsel meer voor het gebruik van expletieve complementeerders in elliptische bijzinnen.


Dit is inderdaad wat er echt toe doet voor Chiapas' vraag. Het antwoord is volgens mij nee. Ik begrijp ook niet goed hoe je afleidt dat het wel zo zou (kunnen) zijn uit de discussie in je link. Er staat een _dat _in een zin zonder persoonsvorm, ja, maar geen die een bijzin zou vervangen. In de voorbeelden die Georges Grootjans daar geeft (want ik neem aan dat je die bedoelt) is _dat _volgens mij gewoon een aanwijzend voornaamwoord, zoals zijn glossen ook aangeven.


----------



## AllegroModerato

Chiapas, volgens mij is jouw interpretatie juist:_ Wat dan wel?_


----------



## Chiapas

heel interessante discussie,
Bedankt allemaal,


----------



## bibibiben

Joannes said:


> Toch niet helemaal redundant als je het mij vraagt, maar goed. (In die gevallen maakt het duidelijk dat we met een onderschikkende bijzin te maken hebben.)


Ja, inderdaad, dat is waar. Een redundante bijzinsmarkeerder, was ik eerst geneigd te zeggen, omdat zowel de  bindterm die aan 'dat' voorafgaat als  de bijzinsvolgorde al duidelijk aangeeft dat het om een bijzin gaat. Waarom dan nog een derde markeerder erbij zetten? Toch is ook 'n andere redenering mogelijk, besefte ik later. Je zou namelijk kunnen stellen dat 'dat' de bijzinsmarkeerder bij uitstek is en dat het systematisch toevoegen van 'dat' na elke denkbare bindterm kan dienen als een simpel geheugensteuntje: let op, nu moet ik de bijzinsvolgorde gebruiken. In de standaardtaal zie je bijvoorbeeld ook vaak een overbodig 'dat' de kop opsteken als een element in een bijzin te ver af is komen te staan van de rest van de bijzin:

"Het is wel opvallend dat Christa, die mij in al die jaren dat ze mijn collega was, alleen maar heeft tegengewerkt waar ze maar kon en geen moment onbenut liet om me het leven zuur te maken, _dat ze_ gisteren moest huilen op mijn afscheidsfeestje."

Als 'dat' inderdaad als (voornaamste) functie heeft het gebruik van de bijzinsvolgorde in het geheugen te roepen, dan zal deze markeerder niet nodig zijn in elliptische bijzinnen. 

Toch ben ik al wel een geval tegengekomen* waarin 'dat' in een elliptische bijzin gebruikt wordt:

"Mijn ex is da blijkbaar ook tewete gekome en nu hoor ik die  [inees wel wa terug. En die doet dan of er niks aan de hand is [ze had mij nogal hard gedumpt enzo ] en ze wilt wete _wieda_ en azo." [http://www.9lives.be/forum/vrije-ti...ij-een-lief-irc-9lives-lief-deel-2-a-42.html]

Tja, wat moet je hier nu mee? Is dit een echte 'wie dat'? Is het niet stiekem een 'wie dan'?** Het kan ook slechts gaan om een slordige formulering. Of is het toevoegen van 'dat' na een bindterm dan toch zo'n automatisme geworden dat zelfs elliptische bijzinnen er (in sommige dialecten?) niet meer aan kunnen ontsnappen?

Nog iets waarmee ik volmondig instem: de voorbeeldzinnen van Georges Grootjans zijn inderdaad stuk voor stuk te interpreteren als zinnen waarin 'dat' de functie van lijdend voorwerp kan hebben. En in dat geval is er alleen nog maar een aanwijzend voornaamwoord in te zien.

Een 'wie dat' als deze zou daarom interessanter zijn:

A: Ik heb 'm gisteren nog gezien.
B: Wie dat?/Wie da?/Wieda?
A: Onze buurman.

Nu 'wie' lijdend voorwerp is, kan 'dat' die functie niet meer hebben. Ook onderwerp, meewerkend voorwerp etc. vallen af. Een aanwijzend voornaamwoord kan 'dat' dus niet meer zijn. Wel nog een expletieve complementeerder. 'Wie da' zou namelijk kunnen staan voor 'vertel me wie da(t) je hebt gezien' of 'ik wil weten wie da(t) je hebt gezien'. Maar ja, komt dit type zin in het wild voor? Misschien wel helemaal niet!

*Elliptische bijzinnen zijn helaas verdraaid lastig te googelen.
**De vraag is wel of 'dan' de vorm 'da' kent in bepaalde posities.


----------

